# what is maximum output capacity meaning



## digibrush (Sep 3, 2009)

I calculate with eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Lite v2.5 with my config.

2 hdd sata seagate 160gb and 500gb, 
audigy sound card(pci), 
pinnacle pctv tuner card(pci) and 
9500gt 1gb graphic card(pci-e), 
2 optical drive hp and sony both dvd writer.
4 usb device with mouse
my Mb is d101ggc and cpu is 2.66ghz pentium 4(prescot)

i don't know what is capacitor aging should be, so put 25%.

(1) what should be my capacitor aging?

recomended psu is 339 watt. I add 20% more and its make 407 watt
so I buy a coolermaster real power pro with 460 watt

(2)is it enough to support my system?

the psu says its output capacity 460 watt and maximum output capacity is 552 watt

(3) so is it 552 watt psu or 460?

please help me what is maximum output capacity meaning
thanks in advance.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You should have a quality 500W for that system. The capacitor aging should be 35%, and then you add 30% to the total to get our recommended wattage, not 20%.

I would not recommend the CoolerMaster PSU, they are not very good. 552W is the "peak" power output, which is the most it can deliver before suffering a physical failure and dying, or if it's a quality unit simply shutting off. It's only a 460W unit, and not a very good one. I would recommend this:
SeaSonic SS-500ES 500W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151040
Or this:
PC Power and Cooling Silencer 500W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703015


----------



## digibrush (Sep 3, 2009)

In my place (kolkata) every kind of psu are not available. so this is all i have, what can i do to off some load from my system? is there any way to manage with this psu?
thanks for your responce.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ah. Well, I would search around at least a little bit to see if you can find one of the ones I recommended for sale someplace, but if not I suppose the CoolerMaster will have to do. Just don't go doing any overclocking or anything without a better PSU.


----------



## digibrush (Sep 3, 2009)

I don"t even know how to overclock. 
You mean coolermaster 460 watt support my system properly if i don't overclock cpu or graphics card? please responce and thank you


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need atleast 500w


----------

